# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  पीपल का वृक्ष तथा प्रेत

## Krishna

दहशत और डरावनी फिल्में हो या किस्से कहानियां उन में पीपल के पेड़ का जिक्र अवश्य होता है। 

शायद इसी भ्रांति को मध्य नजर रखते हुए कुछ लोगों का मानना है कि पीपल के पेड़ पर भूतों और पिशाचों का निवास होता है मगर असलीयत में ऐसा नहीं होता। 

यहां प्रेत नहीं देव वास करते हैं। सनातन धर्म में पीपल वृक्ष को देवों का देव कहा गया है।

 स्वयं भगवान ने उससे अपनी उपमा देकर पीपल को देवत्व और दिव्यत्व को व्यक्त किया है।

----------


## Krishna

गीता में भगवान श्री कृष्ण कहते हैं," मैं वृक्षों में पीपल हूं।"
।।मूलतः ब्रह्म रूपाय मध्यतो विष्णु रुपिणः। अग्रतः शिव रुपाय अश्वत्त्थाय नमो नमः।।
अर्थात इसके मूल में ब्रह्म, मध्य में विष्णु तथा अग्रभाग में शिव का वास होता है। इसी कारण 'अश्वत्त्थ'नामधारी वृक्ष को नमन किया जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

जिन लोगों का भाग्य साथ नहीं देता उन्हें पीपल में प्रतिदिन जल चढ़ाकर, सात परिक्रमा करनी चाहिए। इससे कुछ ही दिनों में व्यक्ति को भाग्य का साथ अवश्य मिलने लगेगा।
रात में पीपल की पूजा को निषिद्ध माना गया है क्योंकि ऐसा माना जाता है कि रात्री में पीपल पर दरिद्रा बसती है और सूर्योदय के बाद पीपल पर लक्ष्मी का वास माना गया है।
मां लक्ष्मी और उनकी छोटी बहन दरिद्रा श्री विष्णु के पास गई और उनसे बोली," जगत के पालनहार कृपया हमें रहने का स्थान दो?"
श्री विष्णु ने कहा,"आप दोनों पीपल के वृक्ष पर वास करो।"

----------


## Krishna

इस तरह वे दोनों बहनें पीपल के वृक्ष में रहने लगी। पीपल को विष्णु भगवान से वरदान प्राप्त है कि जो व्यक्ति शनिवार को पीपल की पूजा करेगा, उस पर लक्ष्मी की अपार कृपा रहेगी और उसके घर का ऐश्वर्य कभी नष्ट नहीं होगा।
रविवार को पीपल की पूजा नहीं की जाती क्योंकि जब विष्णु भगवान ने मां लक्ष्मी से विवाह करना चाहा तो लक्ष्मी माता ने इंकार कर दिया क्योंकि उनकी बड़ी बहन दरिद्रा का विवाह नहीं हुआ था। उनके विवाह के उपरांत ही वह श्री विष्णु से विवाह कर सकती थी।

----------


## Krishna

अत: उन्होंने दरिद्रा से पूछा," वो कैसा वर पाना चाहती हैं।"
तो वह बोली कि," वह ऐसा पति चाहती हैं जो कभी पूजा-पाठ न करे व उसे ऐसे स्थान पर रखे जहां कोई भी पूजा-पाठ न करता हो।"

----------


## Krishna

श्री विष्णु ने उनके लिए ऋषि नामक वर चुना और दोनों विवाह सूत्र में बंध गए। अब दरिद्रा की शर्तानुसार उन दोनों को ऐसे स्थान पर वास करना था जहां कोई भी धर्म कार्य न होता हो। ऋषि उसके लिए उसका मन भावन स्थान ढूंढने निकल पड़े लेकिन उन्हें कहीं पर भी ऐसा स्थान न मिला। दरिद्रा उनके इंतजार में विलाप करने लगी।

----------


## Krishna

श्री विष्णु ने पुन: लक्ष्मी के सामने विवाह का प्रस्ताव रखा तो लक्ष्मी जी बोली," जब तक मेरी बहन की गृहस्थी नहीं बसती मैं विवाह नहीं करूंगी।"
धरती पर ऐसा कोई स्थान नहीं है। जहां कोई धर्म कार्य न होता हो। उन्होंने अपने निवास स्थान पीपल को रविवार के लिए दरिद्रा व उसके पति को दे दिया। अत: हर रविवार पीपल के नीचे देवताओं का वास न होकर दरिद्रा का वास होता है। अत: इस दिन पीपल की पूजा वर्जित मानी जाती है।

----------


## Aeolian

"रात में पीपल की पूजा को निषिद्ध माना गया है क्योंकि ऐसा माना जाता है कि रात्री में पीपल पर दरिद्रा बसती है और सूर्योदय के बाद पीपल पर लक्ष्मी का वास माना गया है।"

किसी वैज्ञानिक तर्क या तथ्य से उपरोक्त को  प्रतिपादित भी कर देते तो शायद पूरे सूत्र की अहमियत बढ़ जाती अन्यथा  . . . . (आप समझ गए न ) ....... हे... हे... हे... हे... हे... हे...।

----------


## anita

वैज्ञानिक तर्क ये है की 


रात में कार्बन डाई ऑक्साइड निकलती है 


और सुबह में ऑक्सीजन 


इसलिए ही ये तथ्य प्रचारित किया गया

----------


## Krishna

अनीता जी आप अपना ज्ञान अद्यतन कर लीजिये :

पीपल में सिर्फ देवताओं का वास ही नहीं होता, वरन अन्य कई विशेषताएं भी पाई जाती है । यह वैज्ञानिक दृष्टि से भी बेहद उपयोग है । इसकी अन्य कुछ विशेषताएं हैं- 

पीपल रात में भी आक्सीजन देता हैं, जबकि ज्यादातर पेड़ कार्बन डाई आक्साइड छोड़ते हैं ।इस पेड़ की अधिक से अधिक ऊंचाई 20 से 30 मीटर तक रहती है ।पीपल के पत्तों का कई बीमारियों में लेप किया जाता है ।यह मोरेसी परिवार का पेड़ है ।इसके फलों का उपयोग दवाइयां बनाने में किया जाता है ।इसका फल बेहद गरम आता है ।

जन सामान्य में पीपल के संबंध में अनेक भ्रांति या और अंधविश्वास व्याप्त है। आम धारणा है की पीपल के वृक्ष पर ब्रह्म राक्षस एवं भूत-प्रेतों का वास होता है। दाह-संस्कार के बाद जो अस्थियां चुनी जाती है उन्हें एक लाल कपड़े में बांध कर एक छोटी सी मटकी में रख पीपल के वृक्ष पर टांगने की प्रथा भी है। यह इसलिए की विसर्जन के लिए चुनी गई यह अस्थियां घर नहीं ले जाई जा सकती, इसलिए उन्हें पीपल के वृक्ष पर टांग दिया जाता है। इस कारण भी पीपल के विषय में अंधविश्वास बढ़ा है। कर्म कांड में विश्वास रखने वाले लोगों की मान्यता है कि पीपल के वृक्ष पर ब्रह्मा का निवास होता है। मरणोपरांत क्रियाकर्म भी पीपल की छांव में इसलिए किए जाते हैं कि मृत आत्मा की शीघ्र ही मुक्ति हो और भगवान विष्णु के धाम बैकुण्ठ को चला जाए। 
औषधी के रूप में आता है काम

----------


## Krishna

गूगल पर आप कहीं भी खोज लीजिये इस बारे में ... 

ये सब से अधिक आक्सीजन देता है ऐसा ही आपको मिलेगा  | 

मनुष्य की जड़ें भी मस्तिष्क में ऊपर हैं। नीचे शाखाएं हैं। मस्तिष्क केन्द्र से ही नाड़ी तंत्र बोध तंत्र का विकास है। ऋग्वेद की देवशक्तियां भी ऊपर हैं, ऋषि कहते है ‘ऋचोअक्षरे परम व्योमन’ ऋचा–मन्त्र परमव्योम से आते हैं। यहां दिव्य-शक्तियां रहती है। जो यह बात नहीं जानते, मन्त्रों ऋचाओं से वे क्या पाएंगे। शिव विषपायी हैं। लेकिन ‘महामृत्युंजय’ हैं। वशिष्ठ के देखे रचे ऋग्वेद के ‘त्रयंबकं यजामहे’ का नाम महामृत्युंजय पड़ा। इस मन्त्र में मृर्त्योमुक्षीय मा अमृतात- मृत्युबंधन से मुक्ति और अमृत्व की कामना है। पीपल देव भी कार्बन डाईआक्साइड नामक विष पीते हैं और आक्सीजन नामक अमृत देते है। शिव और पीपल का स्वभाव एक है। शतपथ ब्राह्मण के अनुसार वृक्ष शिवरूप है। यजुर्वेद में रुद्र असंख्य है। वृक्ष वनस्पतियां भी असंख्य है। यजुर्वेद का 16वां अध्याय शिव आराधना है। यहां शिव वृक्षों और वनस्पतियों के अधिष्ठाता हैं। सभी वनस्पतियां विषपायी हैं- कार्बन डाईआक्साइड पीती हैं, आक्सीजन देती हैं। लेकिन पीपल की बात ही दूसरी है, यह 24 घंटे आक्सीजन देता है। ग्लोबल वार्मिंग से विश्व बेचैन है। ओज़ोन परत नष्ट हो जाने की आशंकाएँ हैं। पीपल अब पूज्य देवता नहीं रहे। ऋग्वेद के ऋषियों ने हज़ारों वर्ष पहले ‘वृक्षों, वनस्पतियों को संरक्षक देव बताया था कि इनसे कल्याण है, इनका त्याग विनाश है।


गुरुत्वाकर्षण पृथ्वी का गुण है और ऊर्ध्वाकर्षण देवताओं का। पृथ्वी सभी वस्तुओं को नीचे की ओर खींचती है, यही गुरुत्वाकर्षण है। देवता सभी वस्तुओं को ऊपर की ओर खींचते है, इसका प्रतिफल प्रसाद है। संसारी संलिप्तता ‘विषाद’ है, देव अनुकम्पा ‘प्रसाद’ है। प्रसाद ऊपर खींचता है, विषाद नीचे गिराता है। पीपल सहित सभी वृक्षों में प्रसाद गुण है। सभी वृक्ष ऊपर उठते हैं, आकाश चूमने को लालायित रहते हैं। वे ऊर्ध्व अभीप्सु हैं। इसी अभीप्सा में वे आक्सीजन देते हैं, फूल देते हैं और फल देते हैं। आक्सीजन, फूल और फल प्रसाद हैं। लेकिन नीचे हैं, इनका स्रोत (जड़ें) ऊपर हैं। पीपल का पेड़ दर्शन में है, विश्व के प्राचीनतम ज्ञानकोष ऋग्वेद में देव रूप में है, उसके बाद यजुर्वेद में है, यज्ञ में है और देव रूप है। फिर अथर्ववेद में वह देवों का निवास है। वह उपनिषद साहित्य में है। वह बौद्ध पंथ अनुयायियों की आस्था है। वह हड़प्पा सभ्यता में है। वह वाल्मीकि रामायण में है। वह महाभारत में है, गीता में है, प्राक् ऋग्वैदिक काल अनादि है, ऋग्वैदिक काल और हड़प्पा इत्यादि है। वह आधुनिक विज्ञान में विश्व का अनूठा वृक्ष है। 
वह भव्य है, लोकमंगलकारी है, अमंगलहारी है। वह दिव्य है, उपास्य है, संरक्षक है, संरक्षण है। वह उपास्य है, नमस्कार के योग्य है और आराध्य देव है। वह सृष्टि की अनूठी सर्जना है। लोकमन ने इसीलिए उसे देवता जाना और पूजा भी है।



Aeolianजी हम बहुत सी बातों को वैज्ञानिक दृष्टिकोण से नहीं देख सकते फिर भी आपके लिए बताने का प्रयास किया गया है | 

पीपल को काटने से सभी डरते हैं | ये बस इसी लिए हैं जिस से पीपल जैसा उत्तम वृक्ष बच सके | नहीं तो बहुत से लोग वैज्ञानिक कारण न सिद्ध होते हुए उसको भी काट देंगे |

धन्यवाद |

----------


## Krishna

अन्यथा . . . . (आप समझ गए न ) ....... हे... हे... हे... हे... हे..

Aeolian

हमारी समझ में नहीं आया आप ही समझा दीजिये | हम सभी प्रतीक्षा कर रहे हैं |

धन्यवाद |

----------


## anita

जी , आपका धन्यवाद ज्ञान वृदि के लिए 


जी ये सब बातें इसलिए ही प्रचारित की गयी थी की प्राचीन लोगो को ये मालूम था की ये पेड़ कुछ ज्यादा ही  ऑक्सीजन देता है 


और उसे काटने नहीं देना है 







> अनीता जी आप अपना ज्ञान अद्यतन कर लीजिये :
> 
> पीपल में सिर्फ देवताओं का वास ही नहीं होता, वरन अन्य कई विशेषताएं भी पाई जाती है । यह वैज्ञानिक दृष्टि से भी बेहद उपयोग है । इसकी अन्य कुछ विशेषताएं हैं- 
> 
> पीपल रात में भी आक्सीजन देता हैं, जबकि ज्यादातर पेड़ कार्बन डाई आक्साइड छोड़ते हैं ।इस पेड़ की अधिक से अधिक ऊंचाई 20 से 30 मीटर तक रहती है ।पीपल के पत्तों का कई बीमारियों में लेप किया जाता है ।यह मोरेसी परिवार का पेड़ है ।इसके फलों का उपयोग दवाइयां बनाने में किया जाता है ।इसका फल बेहद गरम आता है ।
> 
> जन सामान्य में पीपल के संबंध में अनेक भ्रांति या और अंधविश्वास व्याप्त है। आम धारणा है की पीपल के वृक्ष पर ब्रह्म राक्षस एवं भूत-प्रेतों का वास होता है। दाह-संस्कार के बाद जो अस्थियां चुनी जाती है उन्हें एक लाल कपड़े में बांध कर एक छोटी सी मटकी में रख पीपल के वृक्ष पर टांगने की प्रथा भी है। यह इसलिए की विसर्जन के लिए चुनी गई यह अस्थियां घर नहीं ले जाई जा सकती, इसलिए उन्हें पीपल के वृक्ष पर टांग दिया जाता है। इस कारण भी पीपल के विषय में अंधविश्वास बढ़ा है। कर्म कांड में विश्वास रखने वाले लोगों की मान्यता है कि पीपल के वृक्ष पर ब्रह्मा का निवास होता है। मरणोपरांत क्रियाकर्म भी पीपल की छांव में इसलिए किए जाते हैं कि मृत आत्मा की शीघ्र ही मुक्ति हो और भगवान विष्णु के धाम बैकुण्ठ को चला जाए। 
> औषधी के रूप में आता है काम

----------


## sultania

बहुत अच्छे भाई ,पीपल के बारे मैं अच्छी जानकारी ।

----------

